# T/C ENDEAVER



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got one. does any body shoot one and how do ya like it going to the range in the morning going to try trip.7 mag load and 200gr. shock wave.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

well I went to range shot a 5/8" 3 shot group at a 100 yards I cant beleave how this gun shoots wow is all I can say. the load is two trip.7 mag. pellets and 200gr. shock wave. clean after all 3 shots and no tool to get plug out when I got home nice.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wow thats good. congrats


----------

